# ATITool fan control after suspend mode



## mikelieb (May 15, 2008)

Hi

I'm using ATITool 0.27b4 only for fan adjusting on a Club3d CGAX-3872DDO (3870). Everything works just fine, but if I put Windows into suspend mode for saving energy, the fan settings are lost after awakening. I must open ATITool from the tray, go to fan control and reload the fan values.

Any way to continue with the same values after a suspend mode?

Hope, my english is OK...

Thanks and cheers
Mike


----------

